# Barista Express - Coffee liquid spilling out on over the portafilter



## apjapj (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi,

Recently coffee started to overflow over the portafilter top and down the handle. At first we assumed it needed descaling, cleaning or even reseating the portafilter but that doesn't appear to be the case. Any and all fixes/suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Peter


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

You almost cerainly need a new silicon seal for the prota filter. From Sage, amazon or ebay.


----------

